
Donald Trump Lost a 6-Year Legal Battle to a Trumpet Player - shapiro44
http://amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2017/08/15/donald-trump-itrump-trumpet-app/?source=dam
======
jsjohnst
Am I alone in the thought that I now kinda want to buy both apps despite
having almost zero desire to play the trumpet or trombone?

